# 0.6.2 displaying incorrect info



## neatfeatguy (Jun 6, 2012)

I grabbed the most recent version and to my surprise when I opened it up, I was being reported that my Bus Interface is PCI-E 1.1, even though my MB has PCI-E 2.0.

It only shows up on my first GPU, which happens to be a Zotac GTX 570. The second card displays info correctly and shows I'm on PCI-E 2.0. It doesn't always happen right away when I open GPUZ on my Zotac, but eventually it changes to showing 1.1.

Just wanted to share


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 6, 2012)

See that question mark next Bus Interface field? It holds the answer ;]


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jun 7, 2012)

Vinska said:


> See that question mark next Bus Interface field? It holds the answer ;]



You know, I read through that info a few months ago and guess I just forgot about it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------

